# I hate winter (What seasons do you like or hate?)



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

I hate winter for several reasons:
1. Lack of energy
2. Being unable to go outside and do the things I want
3. It gets dark far too early
4. It's a nightmare trying to get up in the morning when the sun hasn't risen yet

Do you agree with me? Or do you dislike another season for other reasons?


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

I've been complaining about winter ever since the clocks changed. It's so dark and depressing. Worst season by far.


----------



## SciFiGreg (Oct 21, 2014)

I _love_ winter. I live in a place that gets bitterly cold and tons of snow and I love it. I like sitting inside while snow comes down outside my window, and I like getting a running start and sliding on my boots along snowy sidewalks. I go skiing and snowboarding and snowshoeing and sledding and it's great. I don't mind the darkness. I'm not a huge fan of having to put on a ton of clothing just to go outside, I guess, but I don't mind it that much. It's also a good excuse for staying inside when I don't feel like going places.

It's funny, almost everyone I know gets at least a little of that Seasonal Affective Disorder thing, but I'm happiest in wintertime.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Winter can suck hairy n****


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

I like all the seasons. I think every season has something special about it. Winter....snow! You can go snowball fighting! Iceskating! Then Christmas! Buying gifts! Christmas markets....all the cookies and gluhwine (warm wine with cinnamon) and hot chocolate....yummy!  And all the people are in the good mood. And then New Years Eve! You can also go skiing....There are plenty of cool things you can do in winter!

Oh, and if you have thermae nearby....it´s really cool to swim in the outside pool with warm water if it´s snowing outside! Really special experience...


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

I used to not mind it so much. Maybe I'm getting old, but thoughts of greener winters seem more and more appealing to me. I tire of needing to face the cold and all the preparations that go along with it.


----------



## thetruehell (Oct 31, 2011)

I hate summer, long, dry, burning sun.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Winter is always a struggle for me.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I live in the South, so I love winter.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I actually like the winter. Pelting people with snowballs and getting days off from school when it snows is a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

I absolutely love winter. 
I hate spring.
Summer can be enjoyable. 
Autumn is cool, mostly meh.


----------



## lumostartarus (Apr 1, 2014)

I hate winter because it's cold but NOT rainy. And runny nose is just not cute.
Other seasons I hate and love equally except summer I love summer because I'm still in school.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

No, I don't hate any seasons. The worst, weather wise, here is summer because it's so hot but there are still good things about the summer so I still don't hate it. I love Texas winters I just wish they were longer and that we actually got snow.

Fall is my favorite season though. The colors, the smells, the cool breezes, college football. Good stuff.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I fucking hate winter. I hate snow. I hate the dark. I hate the cold. I hate that it drags on. I hate dressing for it. I struggle to get out of bed. My sex drive takes a hit. And some days, I hate people. I *hate* winter. I hated winter in Europe. I hate winter in Canada. I've hated winter in places with mild winters. Basically, the only place I want to spend winter is the tropics. Screw this. 

I love summer. I love heat. As long as I have plenty of water to drink, I'm pretty happy in the heat. I managed to get cold in Disneyworld sitting in the shade in August. But I have a heart condition and low blood pressure. One of the reasons I don't sit still much is that I'll just get cold. 

Why on earth did I marry a Canadian? Why did I move to Canada? It's official, I'm crazy.


----------



## allergy (Jul 16, 2014)

Summer is my favorite mostly because of the fruit that grows in the season, along with the absence of school.
Spring is nice. Fall is gross. Winter is the pits.
I hate being cold, and my room is always the coldest in the house. I don't like wearing layers to bed. Plus I always catch a cold; Last year I caught the flu, and then my mom caught it, and then she had to go to the hospital.... Crazy stuff. And it doesn't even snow, cause it's Texas. There is nothing to redeem it.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

monemi said:


> I fucking hate winter. I hate snow. I hate the dark. I hate the cold. I hate that it drags on. I hate dressing for it. I struggle to get out of bed. My sex drive takes a hit. And some days, I hate people. I *hate* winter. I hated winter in Europe. I hate winter in Canada. I've hated winter in places with mild winters. Basically, the only place I want to spend winter is the tropics. Screw this.
> 
> I love summer. I love heat. As long as I have plenty of water to drink, I'm pretty happy in the heat. I managed to get cold in Disneyworld sitting in the shade in August. But I have a heart condition and low blood pressure. One of the reasons I don't sit still much is that I'll just get cold.
> 
> Why on earth did I marry a Canadian? Why did I move to Canada? It's official, I'm crazy.


How's the weather up there? It's 80 degrees down here in sunny Florida. 

Seriously, though. You took the words right out of my mouth about winter.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> How's the weather up there? It's 80 degrees down here in sunny Florida.
> 
> Seriously, though. You took the words right out of my mouth about winter.


Show off!


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

monemi said:


> Show off!


:wink:


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Some parts of the city I'm from got over 6 feet of snow these past couple days. We can have a solid six months of winter where I'm currently located, so spring tends to be my favorite season. I really enjoy summer as well; I'm allergic to fall.

To be honest, I don't hate winter though. I play ice hockey and go sledding and skiing and all that. I just don't like being chronically cold.


----------



## Pearl Parker (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, so much hate for winter. 

I love it. It's my 2nd favourite season after autumn. 

My reasons:

-I like the cold. Most of the time, the only reason people hate it is because they don't buy the proper clothing. They caught in a tie between looking good and keeping warm. If you know where to shop you can do both, but people opt to wearing stylish jackets that only serves a fashion purpose. Mornings in the winter are beautiful. Winter's vanilla sunsets/sunrises trumps summer's by a mile. Everything is so quiet and peaceful which means you're more likely to notice the little specks of life. It doesn't snow every winter where I live and when it does, it's not much so it's not such a pain to get from place to place -Maybe that's why I don't mind it as much as those who live in colder areas of the world. 

Summer is marginally OK. Hot weather irritates me. I like to sleep with a duvet and I can't even do that without feeling like I'm gonna suffocate. If you pop out to the shops for only 20 minutes, you have to have a shower when you come back. No amount of water or ice cream cools you down. It only does so temporarily. It's just annoying. 

I loathe spring. Damp weather is not for me. I like to be and stay dry when I'm outside.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

My favorite is fall!
I actually like winter, but it all depends. Snow is not very heavy from where I live, and I like it. I would go out when it snows! And get a hot drink!
I used to hate summer when I was living in a place that was extremely wet during the season and rained heavily.
I still kinda hate summer, and I am not a fan of spring.


----------



## pukeyshibas (Dec 10, 2013)

I hate Florida's fall/winter because it's not actually fall/winter at all.
Today I went outside in jeans, a tank top, and a hoodie, and I was _sweating._ It's almost DECEMBER, ffs.


----------



## Vacious (Nov 2, 2014)

Ghostsoul said:


> I hate winter for several reasons:
> 1. Lack of energy
> 2. Being unable to go outside and do the things I want
> 3. It gets dark far too early
> ...


At present I live in the Midwest of the US, I *hate* winter. It gets really cold around here. 

I plan on moving though away from this cold. these 20 years here have been too much.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a love hate relationship when it's like this. I enjoy the spring way more tbh.


----------



## f8alz28 (Nov 13, 2014)

"(I love seasons so much)" "So do I, that's why I live in a place that skips all the shitty ones." - Daniel Tosh

I like seasons. In summer is for surfing, winter is for snowboarding, fall is for Oktoberfest, spring is an excuse for spring break. Well, every season is an excuse for "spring break", spring sucks.

I live in a place where it's pretty much summer all year, and sometimes we have "chance of rain" on the forecast. Yes, it's awesome, but I can appreciate some variation.


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

Fucking love winter. I like how pale but bright everything is. 
I love the cold cause I love the methods we use to keep warm. I.e fires, coco, sweaters, and cuddling.

I like summer too...
I just like all seasons.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

My favourite season is summer. It doesn't get dark till 10 or 11. I like spring, because it is a new beginning. Winter I don't like so much. I only like it mainly because of christmas and the snow that makes me enjoy it.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

I used to hate winter, but every season has its own beauty and charm.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Winter > Fall > Spring > Summer.
Can you tell I hate hot weather...


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Same as what you said about the hours of light. Really draining and lack of healthy UV creates cabin fever. 

I do like some winter activities tho. But most cost money and are not worth the downside of winter. I mean ice skating, sledding, snowmobiles, ski/snow board, are all 'fun' but the cost and work to go thru the activity some times is not worth the pay off in terms of the rest of winter having to worry about, ice roads, snow drifts, shoveling/plows, heat costs.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Same as what you said about the hours of light. Really draining and lack of healthy UV creates cabin fever.
> 
> I do like some winter activities tho. But most cost money and are not worth the downside of winter. I mean ice skating, sledding, snowmobiles, ski/snow board, are all 'fun' but the cost and work to go thru the activity some times is not worth the pay off in terms of the rest of winter having to worry about, ice roads, snow drifts, shoveling/plows, heat costs.


I get such bad seasonal depression. but then sometimes the sun is out and all is well with the world. 
I get it though. as much as I love pond hockey, my car got stuck so many times last year that I traded it in for a subie; which I am adding to the list of costs accrued solely due to winter =/


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm okay with winter until after Christmas because January is invariably the coldest month. I live in Wisconsin so it's almost always cold as hell, especially last year with the polar vortex, which had around -40 degree wind chills. And then there's winter driving, which is a nightmare and a half.

Summer would be my favorite season except I hate humidity. I'm probably going to move to California or something where there's a nice dry heat.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

everything about it
I live in a major north east snow belt with constant lake effect snow storms from lakes erie and Ontario
in N.Y. we have 2 seasons, winter and non winter, winter usually lasts between 5-7 months
winter can kiss my little guinea ass hole and lick my Sicilian scrotum then suck my mofo [rhymes with spock]


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

I like fall. I don't know if I can hate any particular season.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I loathe summer. Summer isn't a season; it's an ordeal.


----------

